# Endangered Arapawa Goats



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

A picture of a rare arapawa goat. Just a little bigger than Nigerian dwarves.
Arapawas are a dual purpose goat and are also one of the few breeds that are known to continue to milk for years after one breeding. Arapawas are believed to have been dropped of on Arapawa island (possibly by Captain Cook) in New Zealand as 'Old English Milking' goats that are now extinct.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very interesting... :wink: 

The pic is a bit small... to see it..... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very neat...i've never heard of them before. They do look a lot like a nigerian...just bigger.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The pic is a bit small... to see it..... :wink:


Thanks for making the pics bigger... they are neat goats... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Neat! Do you have a breeding pair?


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

Unfortunately we don't have a breeding pair as all of the Arapawas in the USA came from only 6 so there are no bucks here that are not too closely related to them. We will be attempting to breed the two does in the above pictures this fall by AI with semen imported from New Zealand. They are great goats.....they make some very amusing noises, sound kind of like dogs sometimes.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is wonderful! I hope the AI works well and you get lots of healthy kids. Are you a member of the AmericanLivestockBreedsConservancy? I am and love how they try and network to help all the rare and endangered breeds. Here is a link to their info on the Arapawa. http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/arapawa.html


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

I am not a member yet!.....just haven't gotten around to it but that is actually how I found them. They are listed as critical on the ALBC website. If we intend to breed we try and seek out endangered but still useful breeds from their website. We also breed sultan, cubalaya, and langshan chickens which are also listed on the ALBC website. The Sultans aren't really useful but alot of fun to watch running around the farm and the cubablayas have fantastic meat even the roosters.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: 
When we get a few pigs most likely next year we are going to get a breed of the critical list.


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

Ooooh that will be fun. I have heard great things about the guinea hogs (which we want to get but aren't ready yet) and know there are a number of breeders around but they are small.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We have been considering them along with Old Spot and Red Waddle.


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

I've got an Arapawa buck and the noises he makes are nothing short of bizarre. He is such a sweet boy, though - a cinch to handle - and soooo handsome. I've been breeding him to our San Clemente Island doe (anybody in the Northeast have an Arapawa doe or a San Clemente buck?) and the babies are gorgeous and tough as nails. I feel bad doing that, but both breeds are so rare and I don't know of anybody in my general vicinity that has either.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He is gorgeous!
I would love to have San Clementes or Arapawas but I don't know of any around here. Not that I have space at the moment....


----------

